# AirPlayer



## cat53 (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour
je viens de charger AirPlayer sur mon IPad et je pensais naïvement qu'il trouvait les ordi de la maison tout seul mais non! Il me demande les adresses IP des périphériques du réseau local. Où je les trouve?? J'ai un Mac os X version 10 5 8, un IPhone 3GS et un mac book air.
Merci


----------

